# No Fishing,thats Killing The Fish From P.e.t.a.



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

NO fishing the lady told me as I got out of my truck to get gas.You kill all the fish she told me.I got the pump an started pumping my gas.I told the lady that i put all the fish back I catch.The only ones i keep are the ones that get hooked in the gills.YOU NEED TO STOP did you know the fish die after you hook them they live for about two days.I told her that she was rong.With a tear in her eye she keep telling me god help you ,god help you.I told her he has he put me hear to fish an hunt.An she started on about the lead in the water an how all the fish an animals wher going to die becouse of it.Sorry you feal that way.She just gave me a look that could kill.I toke the pump out an put it back told her to have a good day an left.An that was the end to that.She had a p.e.t.a sticker on her car.An a lot of save the earth stuff to.My dad had told me about people like that.It is good to know that i can come to this page an talk to you guys an talk about fishing


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

You mean to tell me you didn't know fish only lived for two days after they are caught and released healthy?


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I had no clue on that .So i should keep them all


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a short fuse for people like that, which is not the best attitude to have cause it makes things much worse usually.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I would have done something else with that gas nozzle


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have called her a hypocrite. If she was so concerned about the earth she would have bought a bicycle and not a car. Doesn't she know she is polluting the atmosphere and contributing to global warming?


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Yeah really if these P.E.T.A. people want to do all they can for animals they should just take their own lives and quit wasting the oxygen and polluting the earth for all the little fuzzy wuzzy animals jeesh!


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

P.E.T.A. 

Is that for-

People Eating Tasty Animals ?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Did you inform her that Jesus was a fisherman & not a vegetarian! Did you inform her she should be walking because exhaust fumes are alot worse than the lead in the water. Man those folks sure enough have the blinders on. It sounds as though you handled yourself very well which is a good thing, when we get agitated & go off the deep end is when they just turn it all around on us!...Abu65


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

did you guys see the part of South Park about PETA? they hit the nail in the head with it


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

you shoulda told her that the gas she puts in her car pollutes the water the fish are living in so in turn... shes killin fish too.......................... and probably whats ironic... she probably went to long john silvers after that...... its my experience that these PETA people are just as hypocritical as politicians.................. next time something like this happens.... tellem that her taxes helpped pay the state to stock the fish for you to catch

society didnt get to where it is today by eating twigs and berries.....we are human.... twigs and berries go real good as a side order to a nice steak


if we dont hunt, if we dont fish.... game populations would get WAY out of hand and as far as the fish go.... eh... we need stories to tell and maybe an empty spot on the wall lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

if a fish lived for 2 days after being caught there would be so many dead fish its not een funny. and what about those public ponds?

abu i like what u said about jesus that is a good comback


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

You could also have reminded her about the worm populations and how we're feeding the worms to the fish. And then the ground will be less fertile and crops will suffer and humans will starve and we'll all perish just because you went fishing.


Here is something to carry in the back of your mind at all times.

95% of the time when someone is complaining about something they are simply stating their ignorance of the subject. Be patient with the ignorant.


Canoe


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I saw the lady about two days ago by my house.I saw that car an was like no.But the peta sticker was still there.She must live not to far.So I should start looking out for my stuff


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Canoe said:


> You could also have reminded her about the worm populations and how we're feeding the worms to the fish. And then the ground will be less fertile and crops will suffer and humans will starve and we'll all perish just because you went fishing.
> 
> 
> Here is something to carry in the back of your mind at all times.
> ...


You hit the nail on the coffin. Most people complain just to complain.
Anyone here about the guy trying to sue the Washington Redskins for there team neam being offensive. This guy wasn't even Native American, he was white. That reminds me of PETA.

This people are so sensless, what is wrong with people eating fish? What is wrong with hooking a largemouth and letting it go? What is wrong with me eating walleye?

Can they even answer any of the questions??

By the way I laughed pretty hard at the worm comment, never thought that come up.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

you know what's funny. While I'm at work, the PETA website is blocked due to "[Non-Profit Organizations/Advocacy Groups, Gruesome Content]" haha, "Gruesome Content" I don't get any of the hunting and fishing websites "blocked".


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Jesus was a carpenter. Many of the Apostles were fishermen though 

The best bet when encountering anyone who has this attitude is to be as kind and cordial as possible. They see us as neanderthal hillbillies, being the opposite throws them off.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

People like that are those I hate the most....a bunch of idiots. They push their opinions onto others and try to get people to believe in them. To me an animal is an animal, a fish is a fish, and neither of them are a human being. Whomever that person is, that person is lucky that he/she has not said anything to me about stuff like that or it would be over. The really odd/weird thing about these people...they say all this stuff about not abusing/killing animals and what nots yet, they turn their nose up to those needy poor people or people killing people. It is a shame that people put animals above people in need. Idiots I tell you.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

should have told her to go talk to the comarants gulls and hering that are eating the fish birds are droping out of the sky every second because of all the led in the water..........allways look up when out side


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

catfish, let me know if you need me to take her "out" You know ...swim with the fishies.


----------

